

The map of the Pennsylvania tech startup community - acoyfellow
http://representpa.com/index.php

======
scribblemacher
I see my hometown of Harrisburg isn't getting startup love. Kind of
surprising; I've heard from friends and family still there that their economy
is prettty strong. The cost of doing business there is probably a lot cheaper
than the Philly area too.

~~~
acoyfellow
This just went live less than 24 hours ago. Feel free to reach out to them and
see if they would like to add a pin!

------
alexknowshtml
If you have any interest in populating this with data from the
<http://weworkinphilly.com> API, drop me a line. Email in profile.

------
ry0ohki
Can we add other people's companies/accelerators etc...? I could probably
populate a lot of the Pittsburgh area quickly, but it looks like you have an
approval process.

~~~
acoyfellow
I don't feel comfortable personally adding other peoples companies without
their permission, so I don't advocate it; but the "approval process" is just
me clicking "Approve".

So, that being said, if you'd like to add companies of friends/contacts, and
feel ok signing up "for" them, feel free!

~~~
ry0ohki
Awesome thanks, also you might want to start not zoomed in on the Philly area
so you don't offend us westerners ;) Just noticed there actually are some
other locations outside of Philly on the map already. Cool idea!

~~~
acoyfellow
Something I knew would eventually happen! What do you think of it now? It
shows the whole state.

------
johnnyo
There are numerous startups that have been spun off from PSU in the State
College area.

~~~
acoyfellow
I hope to capture every single one of them, eventually, on this map!

I am debating seeding it with startups without their knowledge. Fortunately,
of the 19 who are signed up, every single one has done it themselves (with
exception of Gabe from DuckDuckGo, he tweeted me "permission"!)

~~~
njx
There were lot of startups who attended the latest phg tech meetup. I added
mine(from pittsburgh) to the map but if you want a full picture I would
recommend adding them yourself or let others add them. What harm does it do to
the startup by listing here. I guess you can have a disclaimer at the bottom
saying if you want to remove your startup from the list..do it here.. or email
..

~~~
acoyfellow
I'm not saying I won't do that. I've got lots of ideas on the table right now,
but I don't want to change much right in the middle of this HN spurt- I need
to collect what I can with this rush.

~~~
adandy
You could add some data for Pittsburgh from this link:
<http://alphalab.org/companies/browse-by-cycle>

------
pinchyfingers
What's up Appsters? I'm reppin Bristol Borough.

Not gonna disclose what I'm working on, I'll just say it's marketing related.

------
rwhitman
Looks like Philly is missing a lot still, DreamIt Ventures and Independents
Hall come to mind

------
singer
Your "Add Something" form does not allow apostrophes in the Company Name.

